# Awesome poison for sale! Let me know what you guy's think :)



## ND_IXL (Jul 14, 2014)

I just acquired a very rare poison bottle and it'll be up for sale at the end of the month via EBAY. The bottle is a KI-2; The Paine Drug Company Rochester NY in a beautiful emerald green and stands 6 1/8''. I'm setting the reserve at $1,500.00 as I've heard of them going as high as $2,500.00 and the only listing I found for it was $1,210.00 in 1994. If there's any Poison enthusiasts on here let me know what you think of my reserve. I'll post pics of the Paine Drug on Wednesday when Its done being cleaned  Thanks-Nick D


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2014)

I could say what I think if a photograph were provided. I'm really curious to see a before-and-after image of it.


----------



## ND_IXL (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm Sorry I don't have a before picture of it however I can tell you that the bottle was luckily not very dirty and easy to clean, The only problem is a small amount of cloudiness in the glass (hardly visible) my father cleaned it for me and he doesn't have an actual machine but has good cleaning products and experience so the bottle came out very nice  I'll put pics up tomorrow afternoon when I pick it up from my fathers house. -Nick *the new digger*


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Jul 15, 2014)

Super!


----------



## Poison_Us (Jul 18, 2014)

Nice find.  At last charting of the KI-1/2s, this bottle in this size has a rarity of 4, with a value range of $355 - $800.  Now that's just an average range for the rarity in this category of bottle.  Perceived value is whatever someone is willing to pay for it, and that goes for anything.  Everything will go for an over inflated value if you get 2 people with money who just want it, regardless of what the rest of us feel it's worth, engage in a bidding war.  Sadly, that happens too often and it messes it up for the rest of us.


----------

